# I Am 14 And I Have IBS What Do I Do



## Angeli (Oct 17, 2002)

I am 14,,,,i hsve had IBS for about a year an a half.I have been taken out of school becusse of it. I have had the scope done,the x-ray thing where u have to drink that chock (YUCK). They didn't find anything really bad. I get up at night like sometimes 3 to 4 times a night to go to the bathroom and the doctor can't figure out y. This is the first time ever bein on 1 of these things so im kinda new at this post borad thing,,,,,(as i bet u can see) LOL. Im on meds that don't work really well. The cramps get worse when im on my . (Periode). So im at a loss on what to do about gettin up at night becuse of it. Sometimes i can't do things that i like becuse my stumice hurts. (Sorry for the spellin). Well i got to go talk to u guys later bye.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi there and welcome!What meds are you taking?Have a look at the board to see how others are coping and what they take!There is plenty of help and advice on here. And, very importantly, lots of support


----------



## BabyGyrl (Oct 15, 2002)

Umm, since having IBS I've learned that stress if a huge factor that causes alot of my "attacks", and everyday I try to exercise and do a lil yoga cuz it helps release stress so i dont have alot of stomache probs..and another thing, it could be that what your eating b4 goin to bed could make your stomache be screwed up. I try not to drink alot of soda and eat alot of junk foods cuz they'll make me sick also.... hope this helped justa lil bit


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

With IBS, Diet is everything. What you eat will almost directly correlate to if you suffer or not. I had the same problem as you but after going on a strict diet for IBS I am not almost completely symptom free! This diet is outline in the books, IBS, The First Year an Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed. By Heather Van VorousEating For IBS by Heather Van VorousI know i must sound like a commercial or something, but I reccomend these books to everyone because they completely changed my life. The diet outlined in these books was like a miracle! Please try them, they are very helpful.


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

i'm the mom of a 10 yo girl she's had ibs-c for 4yrs. stress always makes it worse. so when she doesn't understand her homework or get it done she cannot go to school . stomach hurts. she sees a therapist who teach her relaxation techniques that helps she also takes a medicine called bentyl- elavil helps some people too. she also stays away from real acidic foods


----------

